# Super Deal



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=21439

Super dooper deal at the Rock.. I don't know nothing about this brand but review is good and price is spectacular for new lathe WITH variable speed. Only turns 4", but that is plenty for pens, calls,etc...or just a portable back-up machine

Just an FYI....:smile:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wilton usually makes pretty good stuff and it appears they have now been bought by Jet. Pretty good reviews on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Wilton-99177-...=4factorscom&gclid=CPH5_YSkj5gCFRIcawodSm3nDA


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow and vari-spd too. I wonder if it would drive a Beall polishing system well enough to dedicate it as a polisher. 4" is probably too small for that though. Lotta good reviews.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..I read this last paragraph on the first Amazon review of the lathe.. Pretty much describes the "Vortex", huh ???? :biggrin:



"A friendly note to folks considering buying this lathe as a starter lathe: This is a nice inexpensive way to get your feet wet turning, but expect to spend some additional money buying chisels, sharpening tools, and other accessories. (My chuck cost more than the lathe itself, for example.) Sharp tools are a must for any lathe, big or small. Also beware of the vortex known as woodturning. It all starts with a little mini lathe, then you find a good deal on something a bit bigger, and before you know it you've got a lathe bigger that some cars, and woodchips everywhere you look. If the vortex pulls you in, you'll be hooked, and there's no saving you (or your money). It's worth it, though.



Edit.. WELL..I just couldn't stand it..I had to order one..just too good a deal to pass up and it'll be nice to know I got a spare when the MiniJet poops out... Bobby..it oughta be here in about a week or two and if you got any place to set it up and give it a try-out, you'd be more than welcome to have it as a 'loaner' until you can get yore shop fixed us again...

P T Barnum said.."There's a sucker born every minute." LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Jim. But Barbara still said NO!!!! when I asked her I could set it up in the spare bedroom here in the Apartments.


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, I guess I got sucked in by the vortex. I just ordered one. I have been looking for a used lathe but this will get me started. Too good a deal to pass up, I hope!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bayquest said:


> Well, I guess I got sucked in by the vortex. I just ordered one. I have been looking for a used lathe but this will get me started. Too good a deal to pass up, I hope!


I'm hoping so, too..Bayquest.. My thinking is that if Jet has taken them over like Viking says, it'll be a first-class machine. This MiniJet I've been running for the past couple of years has ground out probably a thousand pens with absolutely no problems...

I think you/we are making a good decision. A used machine can be a good deal..but it can also be on the market because sumthin' went wrong. We never know ...lol.... Crank her up when you get yours and let us know how it works and what you grind out.. Mine will prolly stay in the box until I need it..since Barbara is being 'hard-headed' about letting Bobby 'play'..:biggrin:

Welcome to the 'Vortex'....and God help ya !!!! LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Thanks Jim. But Barbara still said NO!!!! when I asked her I could set it up in the spare bedroom here in the Apartments.


Ya gotta learn to negotiate. You shouda started out wanting to set it up on the coffee table in the living room, then settle for the kitchen table , then your night stand by the bed. By that time she'd be happy to send you off to the spare bedroom.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Wow and vari-spd too. I wonder if it would drive a Beall polishing system well enough to dedicate it as a polisher. 4" is probably too small for that though. Lotta good reviews.


I thought about that but I'm on the road and can't measure. Anybody know if that system would fit or is it too big? Guess I could always turn on the little one and leave the buffer set up on the other one.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

pg542 said:


> Wow and vari-spd too. *I wonder if it would drive a Beall polishing system well enough to dedicate it as a polisher*. 4" is probably too small for that though. Lotta good reviews.


I doubt it,PG..This one has 4" swing and 12" span..My mini has 10" swing and 14" span..and it just barely holds the 3 on set of Bealls in that span. The beall system wheels measure 7+ inches so it dont look like the 4" would cut it...Now that I think about it ...4" swing really is small...but more than enough for pens, calls, peppermills, etc...plus REALLY SMALL bowls..lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Is it just me, or did the price change overnight ?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

FYI
If anyone is interseted in this one, it may not hurt to call Rockler and double check, I believe there sale is on thru the end of Jan. and I purchased the Excelsior for 200.00 when the website was still reflecting 249.00. 

Hope this may help????

RA


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Is it just me, or did the price change overnight ?


It aint just you, ET.. Rockler site says $199.99 now..yesterday was $99.99.. Checked out my confirmation email and I wuz charged the lower price.. Dammed short sale if ya ask me..LOL... Noticed on Amazon that they were 'Sold Out'..so that may explain the difference.

Can't believe *I* actually got a bargain..That NEVER happens.. With my luck, it'll probably arrive broken into a thousand pieces.:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They get listed on Amazon often. I see the link when looking at the psi...still think I will hold out on the psi even though it's not a vari speed. The wilson looks like it has a lot of plastic and that scares me LOL I'm not easy on things, so I need the metal  But sure dang good price


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Well darn, I just got online to order one and enter the vortex and missed the sale. 

Maybe next time....

Matt


----------

